# Aer Lingus & Ryanair - do they accept Laser?



## zippidydo (7 Apr 2010)

Do both airlines accept laser card on their websites? Have had a look and there is a mention on AerLingus of accepting laser debit card.

Need to book a flight with both of them and only have a laser card!!


----------



## TheShark (7 Apr 2010)

Aer Lingus do - Ryanair dont , you're going to need a prepaid Mastercard or a 3V card for the Ryanair booking , theres plenty of them around just do a search on AAM. With the prepaid mastercard you wont have to pay a cc fee.


----------



## zippidydo (7 Apr 2010)

*Ryanair - Laser cards??*

Have over the 3V limit worth of flights to book, coming in around 1,000 euro so 3V no good to me.  

I had seen a statement that Ryanair would accept Laser from 31/01/10...Did this not happen?


----------



## Papercut (7 Apr 2010)

They announced in December that they would begin to accept Laser on Jan 31st 2010, but I haven't paid using it. You could try a test booking & see if they do.

''_Ryanair, the world’s favourite airline, today (22nd Dec 09) announced that will begin accepting Laser card payments on www.ryanair.com from January 31st 2010. MasterCard Prepaid will remain Ryanair’s free form of payment while other payment methods, including Laser, are subject to €5 administration charges_.''

http://www.ryanair.com/en/news/ryanair-to-accept-laser-card-payments


----------



## shesells (7 Apr 2010)

I paid with Laser last month on Ryanair....I think!


----------



## sitstill (7 Apr 2010)

I've paid Ryanair with Laser no probs... they still charge the E5 each way though!


----------



## zippidydo (8 Apr 2010)

*Laser card bookings*

Thats great, problem sorted!!! Thanks all......


----------

